# Cavs turn to defense to seal win over 76ers



## shoop da whoop (Jul 6, 2006)

> There's one thing - other than LeBron James, of course - that the Cleveland Cavaliers can always count on when things get tough. In a pinch, they turn to their defense. "That's where we make our mark at," James said. "On the defensive end. We just lock down." James scored 32 points, Mo Williams added 18 and the Cavaliers clamped down defensively in the fourth quarter for the second straight game, holding the Philadelphia 76ers to 10 points over the final 12 minutes for a 97-91 victory on Saturday night.


http://msn.foxsports.com/nba/story/10410448/Cavs-turn-to-defense-to-seal-win-over-76ers


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Back-to-back games in which they struggle in the 3rd quarter, are losing heading into the 4th quarter, and then just completely shut the other team down. Makes you wonder why they can't lock teams up earlier in the game.


----------

